# 2816 Fuel Pump?



## Randyhut (Mar 27, 2021)

My 2816 has a fuel pump located below the seat on the right fender. Does anyone know the rating for this pump? Gph and Psi output?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Take it to a NAPA parts store. They might be able to help you out.


----------

